# Bianchi UM84 Holster



## droptrd (Jul 12, 2011)

I recently picked up a Bianchi UM84 Holster used on ebay for $19. The UM84 is the civilian version of the Military issued Bianchi holster. Fits my 96A1 perfectly and is very secure. holds its shape very well as I had no problems getting the pistol in and out of the holster. It has both a metal snap and velcro fasteners to secure the weapon. I also noticed there are plenty of add ons for these holsters available on ebay. Anyway, just a short review of my first day with the holster. Im very happy with it and I highly recommend this holster to 92/96 fans as well as other full size pistol owners.


----------



## Yankee Station (Oct 4, 2009)

Fits 1911's too.


----------

